# Somebeachsomewhere Last Race Ever Tonight!



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

How did he do?


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

He won!   Not only did he win, but they said they're going to race him one last time on Dec 15 (plus an elimination heat on Dec 8).


----------



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

BeauReba said:


> He won!   Not only did he win, but they said they're going to race him one last time on Dec 15 (plus an elimination heat on Dec 8).


What did they go the mile in? last quarter, 1st quarter?


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Watch it here!!:

USTA Cyber Circuit Series sponsored by RaceReplays.com

For those who don't know, the first time (ie 54.3) is the time combined (ie first and second quarter) and the time in brackets is the time that quarter alone went in. The time goes minutes:seconds:fifth of a second.

First 1/4: 27.0
Second 1/4: 54.3 (27.3)
Third 1/4: 1:22.0 (27.2)
Last 1/4: 1:48.3 (26.3)


----------



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow, Just WOW! Thanks so much for the link. I worked with StdB's in the past and that was just fantastic. He never had a challenger. 

I wonder how fast he really is. He was never even asked for speed. Cool.
Thank You!


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Yah he seems to do it "effortlessly."


----------



## gallopando (Dec 3, 2008)

Somebeachsomewhere is a real champion horse, he has all of his videos on his site somebeachsomewhere


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I wish they would keep racing him next year though. I think he'd be more of a champion horse if he could keep winning against older horses. If horses raced more than two years more outsiders would be interested in the sport. Instead of having to learn all about new horses every year or losing interest after a local horse stops being in the spotlight, they could follow the horse throughout a longer career. This comes from first hand experience (I'm from Beach's homeland - Truro, NS!!)

Anyway, that aside, GO BEACH GO! He's in the second elimination race of two, post position 4. Can't wait to have another Beach party lol


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I use to train and race standardbreds...watching this makes me miss it.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That was amazing!

I'm going to have to watch this on Monday and the 15th


----------



## MissB (Nov 28, 2008)

minihorse927 said:


> I use to train and race standardbreds...watching this makes me miss it.


I miss it too but then I start thinking how I DON'T miss working 7 days a week, getting home from the paddock at 2:30am after racing in the tenth race and having to be at the track next morning at 6:30 to go jog in 6 degree weather and have to wait for the track to be cleared before you get to go jog in the company of 50 other horses who have all been waiting also.

Nah, I'll stay retired...LOL


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

MissB said:


> I miss it too but then I start thinking how I DON'T miss working 7 days a week, getting home from the paddock at 2:30am after racing in the tenth race and having to be at the track next morning at 6:30 to go jog in 6 degree weather and have to wait for the track to be cleared before you get to go jog in the company of 50 other horses who have all been waiting also.
> 
> Nah, I'll stay retired...LOL


This is also true, but I am a racing addict, I just switched breeds!
I do roadster classes with my mini stallion. Last year I was at the fairgrounds I use to work at for a parade and we took him around the track once, everyone who was boarding their horses there knew me and they all laughed so hard when they see me and my mini just haulin' it around that 1/2 mile track.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Aw, Beach has been scratched from the elimination heat tomorrow night. He has a high temperature  I don't know if he'll be racing again anytime??


----------

